
WSJ: Young Entrepreneurs Face Higher Hurdles - vlad
http://www.business-opportunities.biz/2007/03/21/young-entrepreneurs-face-higher-hurdles/
======
vlad
[http://www.startupjournal.com/howto/soundadvice/20070228-garton.html?mod=RSS_Startup_Journal&sjrss;=frontpage](http://www.startupjournal.com/howto/soundadvice/20070228-garton.html?mod=RSS_Startup_Journal&sjrss=frontpage)

Sorry, I meant to link the actual article, above.

